# Need more info on these projects



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anybody know about this project?
























it does'nt seem that tall since its a ball, but the big building is 12 storey tall, so it must look big


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

does anybody know more about this one?
























PROJECT: BANK SADERAT 
LOCATION: DUBAI
ARCHITECT: DR. AZIZI


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't know anything about thouse projects, but they looks amazing. The second one especally, great shape, and awesome design :happy: , looks so arabic style....beautiful .


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

come on...
no one know about the first one

and i want to know the location they are building the second one on. can some one identify by the buildings around the project?


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow, really impressive buildings!


----------



## Style™ (Sep 15, 2002)

I know nothing but they look impressive. Very nice designs on the both of them.


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, those are some good ones you got there....never heard of them.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

i think the first photo is a rendering of what the trunk of one of the palm islands is supposed to look like !!

the second photo , well isnt that just one of the many lowrises u/c in Dubai !!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I dont knwo the second one maybe in Deria or some thing


----------

